

The car sharing aspect of robocars isn't as exciting as people hope - mblakele
http://ideas.4brad.com/no-car-sharing-aspect-robocars-isnt-exciting-people-hope

======
Justsignedup
Don't forget -- if let's say we want robocars for commuting, its not that
people are commuting ALL day, its that during rush hours, people are
commuting, so you will still need a giant fleet to service those people.

